# Safe mode without F8?



## tommytho (Feb 2, 2006)

Can anybody help please, I need to enter safe mode on a pc but the F8 advanced startup is not available as F8 takes you into boot priority. F2 and DELETE is BIOS, any ideas anyone? 

Cheers, 


tommy.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Wait until the post 2nd page to hit F8. 
If things are going to fast or you have a splash screen that hides the post screens then go into bios and disable quick boot, and splash or logo screen save and exit. You should be able to see the memtest, detecting IDEs, etc. when it switches to the next page hit F8.


----------



## tommytho (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll give it a go, thanks mattlock.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Mattlock's solution should work.

If not then on some motherboards, like Asus motherboards for instance, it will be F5.

If you can't manage to find the appropriate key but can boot in Windows normally then you can also run msconfig (start => run => msconfig), go to the boot.ini tab and check /safeboot. The computer will then start in safe mode at next restart. It's a bit pointless to enable safe mode from normal mode but at least it'll work.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you can go into msconfig and tick the box for it to start in safe mode,but to get it out of safe you will have to go back in and untick it


----------

